# Iron Knight (Weekly Shonen Jump)



## Rica_Patin (Nov 27, 2013)

*Iron Knight by Yagi Tomohiro originally appeared as a one-shot in the Jump VS one-shot collection magazine, but is now being serialized in Weekly Shonen Jump. It seems to be Jump's response to Shingeki no Kyojin as there are a lot of similarities in story, atmosphere, and tone.*
Chapter 1
Artist's mistake


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 30, 2013)

Seems quite dark for a Jump series which makes me worry about how it will do in the rankings, but the art and color pages looked great. Here's hoping for great things. Jump will need more battle oriented manga with Narushit and Beelzebub ending within a few months, and Bleach heading towards its end as well.


----------



## Rax (Nov 30, 2013)

Tell me when the first chapter is translated please.


----------



## Iskandar (Nov 30, 2013)

The art is really great. I hope the story is interesting as well.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 30, 2013)

Bobop said:


> The art is really great. I hope the story is interesting as well.



Based on the one-shot and the first chapter, it seems similar to Hachi but actually good. Boy who can turn into a monster fights other monsters in a post-apocalyptic setting,


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 30, 2013)

Although due to the similarities between this and the also currently serializing Hachi, I wonder how Jump readers and the editors are going to respond to it/treat it.
Hachi, while kind of a piece of shit is done by a veteran mangaka (Muhyo to Rouji, Bokke-san). It also was serialized a few months before Iron Knight. Although Hachi is kind of dwindling in the rankings, but has been rising as of late.

Iron Knight meanwhile is by a brand new rookie mangaka, and the series itself shows a lot of promise. However the mangaka being a rookie means he doesn't have an instilled fanbase, and the dark subject matter of his series might have trouble catching ahold of Jump readers.

Hopefully this is a huge success in the rankings so it can stick around. However if this series bombs in the rankings as well, I can sadly see Jump choosing Hachi over this if they could only pick one series to keep.


----------



## OS (Nov 30, 2013)

You should post this on /a/ so it gets more recognition then. 

And Beelzebub is ending? good.


----------



## OS (Nov 30, 2013)

Looked through the RAW. Seems ok. Don't think people should go crazy that the human race was massacred. What matter now is what the mangaka will do now.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> You should post this on /a/ so it gets more recognition then.
> 
> And Beelzebub is ending? good.




And Beelzebub is great. It's arguably the best gag series running in Jump right now.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 1, 2013)

I'll wait for translated chapters but that one-shot was damn good no wonder it got serialised. It was a well done tragic hero set up.

here's the translated one shot for those interested
A dragon *out of a fly* and a field of flowers *out of a swamp*


----------



## Rax (Dec 1, 2013)

Pretty interesting

I'm curious to how the manga will play out if he can't talk


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 1, 2013)

Hachi and this are weirdly similar.  I guess WSJ liked the concept and wanted them to compete and to find the better one?

Not sure which is better actually.

Stylistically Hachi has more going on. It surprised me where the story went and I guess though the set up is similar the direction Hachi may go is different than Iron Knight. Hachi seems like it could it to a light hearted battle manga that's has a strong Greek theme. Iron Knight seems, keeping in my that I haven't actually read the first chapter only the one-shot, more focused on the dystopian setting.

I think Hachi should go through another rewrite. A school boy with the ability to transform fighting the Greek pantheon is a straight forward idea that could have a lot of appeal. Just keep it simple, change the main character's transformation, and maybe even tone down or drop the dystopian elements. The main character's dog transformation looks too goofy for it to be constantly displayed and seems difficult to fit into interesting fights. 

As for Iron knight, I don't see it becoming a popular series. The fights seem like they would be stiff. The main character seems like he's a big tank. The enemies seem like they are just big ugly brutes. I'm not really interested in seeing more of the bad guys. 

If you think about it I guess SJ is trying to move away from the goal oriented battle manga. World Trigger is another series that has the main characters fighting to save humanity rather than the heroes trying to achieve success like Toriko, Naruto, or OP. I think salvaging a dystopian world is better suited for seinen where the author can feel more free to make a dark series. If not that they should at least go in the direction of Claymore and have a more serious look while keeping it looking clean (as Claymore seems to do with its white spaces). The other way of doing it is of course to go very cartoony. I don't think either of these series is implementing it correctly.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Dec 1, 2013)

Just read the one-shot, shit's beastly...

If the serialization ends up being good and it still gets canceled, I'll be very disappointed.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Dec 1, 2013)

Iron Knight might be Jump's response to SnK


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 1, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> Iron Knight might be Jump's response to SnK



There are definitely some similarities in plot, tone, and atmosphere. 
Having an SnK like series might backfire on Jump though because as I said earlier, 'darker' series don't usually do very well in Jump.


----------



## Rax (Dec 1, 2013)

It's the whole fact the theme is about survival and not like Any Current WSJ


----------



## leokiko (Dec 1, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> Iron Knight might be Jump's response to SnK


Are you serious?

They are obviously gonna tone it down on the serialization. No fucking way the main girl will die so horribly.

I hope they don't, though. But I don't trust Shonen Jump.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 2, 2013)

leokiko said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> They are obviously gonna tone it down on the serialization. No fucking way the main girl will die so horribly.
> 
> I hope they don't, though. But I don't trust Shonen Jump.



Well the original One-Shot ran in Jump VS, and the original original oneshot Goblin Knight (before it was reworked into Iron Knight) ran in Weekly Shonen Jump as part of the Golden Future Cup.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Dec 2, 2013)

leokiko said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> They are obviously gonna tone it down on the serialization. No fucking way the main girl will die so horribly.
> 
> I hope they don't, though. But I don't trust Shonen Jump.



Let's not jump to conclusions. Jump can always loosen its standards if they really want another big hit.

They're probably looking at SnK and changing their minds on how dark their manga can get.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 2, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> Let's not jump to conclusions. Jump can always loosen its standards if they really want another big hit.
> 
> They're probably looking at SnK and changing their minds on how dark their manga can get.



This.
Depending on the situation Jump does lax a lot on their restrictions.
Take Hunter x Hunter for example, the shit in there is arguably more gruesome than any modern shonen manga. Death Note also really pushed the boundaries for what is acceptable for the shonen demographic. Both ran in Weekly Shonen Jump. Jump is likely nervous about Narushit ending soon and needs something to help fill that void. With the success of series like Shingeki no Kyojin in Beeasatsu Shonen Magazine, and more major seinen successes like TerraForMars and Kingdom in Weekly Young Jump, Jump is probably trying to appeal to an edgier audience.
If we look at a lot of their recent series as well it's pretty obvious that they've been trying to find success with an edgier series. 
Last year they had Hungry Joker, and this year they have had World Trigger, Mutō Black, Hachi, Koi no Cupid, and now Iron Knight. All of which are a bit edgier than the typical fun adventure series that frequent Jump's lineup. Now all of the series were failures except for World Trigger which is easily the least edgy of the bunch which shows that the approach might not be working like Jump has planned. However they might try and push the boundaries of edgyness even further with Iron Knight which may or may not payoff.


----------



## Nanja (Dec 2, 2013)

Idk if that was the oneshot(Probably) or first chapter but that definitely caught my interest. Looks like it could be really great. I actually liked the heroine but I think her dying was pretty legit.


----------



## Tangible (Dec 4, 2013)

English scan of the first chapter is out. 

Not sure what to think yet. The art (in places) seemed unfinished and the story kind of went super fast, to the point where I wasn't really wanting to know more I was just going "wait, what"? 

I'll probably give it a few chapters since the premise seems kind of cool and it has the potential to get kind of dark


----------



## Badalight (Dec 4, 2013)

I'll wait until I know it's not gonna be immediately canceled.


----------



## Rax (Dec 4, 2013)

Link of the chapter?


----------



## Tangible (Dec 4, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Link of the chapter?


MOB PSYCHO 100


----------



## Rax (Dec 4, 2013)

First chapter: The Iron Knight Rises


----------



## Rax (Dec 4, 2013)

I hope this doesn't end like Barrage and canceled after 20 chapters right after I get really into it


----------



## Koori (Dec 4, 2013)

Barrage deserved to get canceled. It was only midly entertaining and never got me interested enough.


----------



## Rax (Dec 4, 2013)

It was at the beginning and got the light to get canceled at like chapter 13 so the writer just rushed to finish it.

It was cool.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 4, 2013)

I enjoyed the first chapter. 
With that said though, the art could have been a lot better, and I enjoyed the one-shot a shit-ton more. While the first chapter was quite similar to the one-shot, I was kind of irritated with some of the stuff they removed which would have made the chapter so much better.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 4, 2013)

Koori said:


> Barrage deserved to get canceled. It was only midly entertaining and never got me interested enough.



Barrage had better art. Idea wise I'd take the fight against aliens over the fight against trolls/ogres.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 4, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Barrage had better art. Idea wise I'd take the fight against aliens over the fight against trolls/ogres.



Keep in mind though that Barrage was done by a mangaka who already had a previous serialization under his belt and thus had on the job experience to vastly improve his art. Iron Knight is this kids first serialization and if the series doesn't get cancelled the art will surely improve as it goes along. I'm also pretty sure I read that the kid is pretty young as well. Somewhere between 17-19 years old.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Dec 5, 2013)

Just read the chapter.

Was pretty good, but the one-shot was completely superior.

Still liked it, looking forward to more.


----------



## lazorwalrus (Dec 5, 2013)

Checked it out, but man, kid wakes up and finds out that everyone is seemingly dead and that he has some demonic power. And here we go! "I will protect everyone!!" "My power exists to protect everyone!" "ha ha I won"
Meh, shounen is getting kinda boring to me, I still like a few shounen out there like HxH, attack on titan and one piece (sometimes), but reading the first chapter of iron knight, I didn't really get feeling from it, felt like I was reading a mix of a bunch of shounen i've read before, just the old stuff in new colors.
Oh well, guess I'll read the first 10 chapters at least, cant really judge too much based on the first chapter, I just wish it will have something new for a change. Anyway did anyone catch the age of the MC? He seems like hes 10 years old.


----------



## OmniOmega (Dec 5, 2013)

It got pretty interesting after the shitload of text I forced myself to read.

Feels kinda rushed tho, everything sorta just happens


----------



## Rax (Dec 6, 2013)

It's set to take place in the post apocalyptic world.

Now he can go search for people.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Rax (Dec 6, 2013)

Can't see your image.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 7, 2013)

Chapter 2 raw
SoFine stated that the hollowfied bankai screwed over BG9's body.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2013)

Chapter one was quite great.

This has a lot of potential imo.


----------



## Tayimus (Dec 7, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Chapter 2 raw
> Ch.38



So I, like many others, liked the One-Shot more than the Chapter 1 of the series. I understand the need for a few changes here and there since the One-Shot is only supposed to give a general idea, whereas the 1st Chapter is just one piece of a long story. However, upon getting to the last couple pages of Chapter 2, my reaction was basically, "Fucking Jump Editors! "

Seriously, I can't even try to explain the need for... _that _. I can't even come up with an in-universe reason for it. It honestly doesn't make sense unless you tell yourself the Editor for Iron Knight wanted it in. I'll still hope for IK's success, especially with the mangaka apparently being young, but something tell me it'll go the same way my beloved Psyren did...


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 8, 2013)

Tayimus said:


> Seriously, I can't even try to explain the need for... _that _. I can't even come up with an in-universe reason for it. It honestly doesn't make sense unless you tell yourself the Editor for Iron Knight wanted it in. I'll still hope for IK's success, especially with the mangaka apparently being young, but something tell me it'll go the same way my beloved Psyren did...



what are you talking about?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Is it the bunny girl? Can't read Japanese but she doesn't look like his friend.

Hell, I wouldn't trust her becoming a main character. Seems like a villain that will try to make use of his loneliness to defeat him.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 8, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> what are you talking about?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I think he's just angry that the series isn't just pure edginess.
I like the fact that the series seems to want to mix a dark concept with some eccentric concepts.


----------



## Rax (Dec 8, 2013)

Girl MC?


----------



## OS (Dec 8, 2013)

She's prolly a demon princess.


----------



## Rax (Dec 8, 2013)

Time to wait.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 10, 2013)

Well most likely she will be the key to making it a more acceptable Jump series but don't be surprised if that's only the first sign of the editor's influence. *sigh*


----------



## lazorwalrus (Dec 12, 2013)

New chapter is out and I really don't get what people see in this series lol...
Could someone explain to me why does the MC assume that his family / friends are alive when every human seems to have disappeared / died? I might of missed something.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 12, 2013)

lazorwalrus said:


> Could someone explain to me why does the MC assume that his family / friends are alive when every human seems to have disappeared / died? I might of missed something.



Explains it in the second page.

He stayed around his town to cremate the dead bodies he could find.

From the number of dead bodies he found he thinks a lot of people form the town must have escaped.


I kind of liked the chapter. It stayed a little more upbeat and yet it didn't compromise any of its post apocalyptic survival elements.

I really hope that bunny is a villain though. Her power is way too convenient.


----------



## ironherc (Dec 12, 2013)

I loved the one-shot and like many liked it better than the first chapter but I'm okay with it. Some successful manga had done better despite changing parts of their one-shots. I'm enjoying this series which I'm surprised WSJ accepted on it's line-up (it's good to have variation). Chapter 2 shows us that the poor kid needs to relax, curbstomping enemies this early is not good for his health xD. Hopefully this series doesn't try to be too dark just for the sake of it like some other popular series that's famous with the kiddies for been dark and edgy.


----------



## Rax (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm liking this manga so far.


The setting is cool and the kid is already much more enjoyable than a lot of shounen MCs. 


And Yes, TepleiTeppei, showing the name of the technique makes it much stronger!


----------



## Koori (Dec 12, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Hell, I wouldn't trust her becoming a main character. Seems like a villain that will try to make use of his loneliness to defeat him.
> [/spoiler]



Really? To me she strikes as main character type just for the fact her cold air stopped him from melting. Maybe I'm looking into it too much?


----------



## Rax (Dec 12, 2013)

Watch her be a trap


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 12, 2013)

Koori said:


> Really? To me she strikes as main character type just for the fact her cold air stopped him from melting. Maybe I'm looking into it too much?



In dark series the cute characters are always the ones to watch out for.

Her power is a little too convenient for the main character. Him overheating is his weakness, it shouldn't be solved within a chapter of the weakness being introduced. If she's a villain though it goes from her being his perfect counterpart to becoming an enemy with a good counter against his heat based attacks.

Her cutesiness and age would also bring up a good conflict for the main character. I doubt he will find it so easy to blow her apart. He seems to have forgotten that he is basically killing his own kind.


----------



## Koori (Dec 12, 2013)

I dunno. Because those now inhuman beings were once normal humans, it's hard to see how the main character could trust anyone. The world as he knew it turned into a pandemonium and him, as one of their kind, has turned against them.

Meanwhile in the middle of having completely exhausted his stamina and being hopeless at the fact his body is melting because he overdid it, a little bunny-like girl, different in appearance from the rest of the monsters and keeping a certain human appearance much like the main character, appears before him and halts his melting process by cooling his overheated body. No hostility, just a normal greeting.

The actions the main character decides to take at this very moment will determine if the bunny is ally or enemy. This seems to be a world where taking advantage of the other for your own benefit is the most appropiate method to follow. If this presumed mutual alliance will later turn into real friendship is up to what happens next.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 12, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> In dark series the cute characters are always the ones to watch out for.
> 
> Her power is a little too convenient for the main character. Him overheating is his weakness, it shouldn't be solved within a chapter of the weakness being introduced. If she's a villain though it goes from her being his perfect counterpart to becoming an enemy with a good counter against his heat based attacks.
> 
> Her cutesiness and age would also bring up a good conflict for the main character. I doubt he will find it so easy to blow her apart. He seems to have forgotten that he is basically killing his own kind.



It's good to slow down and let things cool off. Besides chapters like this set up things for later like AoT did sometimes early on in the series.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 14, 2013)

Chapter 3 raw
Link removed


----------



## Rax (Dec 14, 2013)

I want to see everyone's reactions


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 20, 2013)

Chapter 4 raw
Link removed


----------



## rajin (Dec 23, 2013)

*Iron Knight 03 and 04 Raw*

*Shinji got in one blow*
*Shinji got in one blow*


----------



## Renegade Knight (Dec 23, 2013)

The translations are taking their sweet ass time.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 27, 2013)

Chapter 3 scan is out
By far this


----------



## Rax (Jan 2, 2014)

Little Bunny girl found


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 7, 2014)

Chapter 5 raw
if the reason why Ichigo couldn't pull out his Mask a second time was due to Ichigo wasting too much reiryoku

And here is a text translation
if the reason why Ichigo couldn't pull out his Mask a second time was due to Ichigo wasting too much reiryoku


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2014)

Toaru Accel chapter 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 8, 2014)

Naruto has wind abilities sort of plus a demon beast
Ichigo can use the power of all 3 major species from hollow to soul reapers and now quincies.
Luffy has rubber powers
So this Teppei has metal powers then pretty interesting.


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2014)

Teppei is already manlier than Naruto


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm enjoying the series despite how generic it is and how bad the art is, but unless the series does something soon to really make it stand out, I have little doubt that it's going to be cancelled by 20 chapters like most new Jump series.


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> I'm enjoying the series despite how generic it is and how bad the art is, but unless the series does something soon to really make it stand out, I have little doubt that it's going to be cancelled by 20 chapters like most new Jump series.



>Complains about the art
>Loves HxH



The art is fine, and the series is 5 chapters in. Any plain Shounen themes are fine if they can get the series a steady going so it doesn't get canceled.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 8, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> >Complains about the art
> >Loves HxH
> 
> 
> ...



Hunter x Hunter has great art you fucking Fairy Tail fan.
Yes, Togashi sometimes puts in half-finished chapters artwise, but he always redraws them for the volumes.

Also the art in Iron Knight is not "fine" if you seriously think that then you must be blind.

And any plain shonen themes are not fine for the series to not get cancelled. You don't know jack shit about how Jump works.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 9, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Hunter x Hunter has great art you fucking Fairy Tail fan.
> Yes, Togashi sometimes puts in half-finished chapters artwise, but he always redraws them for the volumes.
> 
> Also the art in Iron Knight is not "fine" if you seriously think that then you must be blind.
> ...





This is good art compared to Iron Knight?


----------



## Random Stranger (Jan 12, 2014)

I actually enjoyed this chapter a lot. I like seeing (feasible) tactics used in fights.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 12, 2014)

TeamFlareGrunt said:


> This is good art compared to Iron Knight?



Way to pick and choose.
Hunter x Hunter has had some incredible art throughout its serialization. A lot of it even during the Ant arc in between the rough chapters.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 18, 2014)

Chapter 6 raw.
Chapter 37

The series is already as good as cancelled though. The series hasn't even officially began ranking yet and Jump placed it in the bottom 3 of the ToC in this weeks issue. That's does not bode well for the series. It must have been a massive flop.


----------



## Rax (Jan 18, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Hunter x Hunter has great art you fucking Fairy Tail fan.
> Yes, Togashi sometimes puts in half-finished chapters artwise, but he always redraws them for the volumes.
> 
> Also the art in Iron Knight is not "fine" if you seriously think that then you must be blind.
> ...



Mashima's art >>>>>>>> Togashi's art.

Togashi is lazy and has to go back and fix it up later.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 18, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Mashima's art >>>>>>>> Togashi's art.
> 
> Togashi is lazy and has to go back and fix it up later.



Mashima is a very good artist.
Doesn't change the fact that Mashina is a horrible writer, and Togashi is a fucking god tier one.


----------



## Rax (Jan 18, 2014)

Sure sure.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 18, 2014)

When Togashi tries he can be a very good artist, he surpasses Mashima because Mashima's art is painfully generic, and many characters either have an incredibly dumb design (i'm talking about 90s comics and Liefeld type of dumb) or are almost directly lifted from One Piece


----------



## Rax (Jan 18, 2014)

Lolnope.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jan 18, 2014)

Nensense vs Red Hero
Is like seeing two stupid monkeys throwing shit at each other.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 18, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Lolnope.



Hard arguing with a Fairytard :sanji


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 18, 2014)

The bunny still irks me a bit, but I think I read somewhere that she was in the mangaka's other One-Shot, Goblin Knight. If that's true, then I can tolerate her, especially if she remains as kickass as she was in this chap. I just didn't want to force fed some more Jump Editor bullshit. But if it's the mangaka's idea, more power to ya.

That being said, I find myself getting more and more interested in this manga. I like the artwork for the most part, especially the MC's Iron Knight form


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

4 new series will start in Jump #11,12,13,and 14. So 4 series will end. It's pretty easy to say that those series ending will be Hachi, Koi no Cupid, Iron knight and Beelzebub.


----------



## Snowless (Jan 22, 2014)

Has a series ever been cut from Shonen Jump, then transitioned into a lesser magazine and continued from there?
Because if so, I'd wish that upon this one.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Snowless said:


> Has a series ever been cut from Shonen Jump, then transitioned into a lesser magazine and continued from there?
> Because if so, I'd wish that upon this one.



Only three series that I can think of.
Nurarihyon no Mago was cancelled, but was allowed to finish its run in Jump NEXT

Rookie Police Woman Kiruko-san was cancelled, but due to having a big online fanbase it was moved to Jump Live.

Shaman King was cancelled but due to huge fan outcry and a big volume buying campaign, Jump allowed Takei to finish the series in big reprint of the volumes.

D. Gray Man kind of fits the bill, but it was never cancelled, it was just moved to Jump SQ because Hoshino couldn't handle a weekly schedule anymore.

With the exception of Kiruko-san, all of those series were long-runners though and were established properties. Iron Knight is not. Iron Knight also doesn't have a large online fanbase so it won't get the same chance Kiruko-san did.
And while I do enjoy the series, there have been better series that have been cancelled early in Jump as well.


----------



## Snowless (Jan 22, 2014)

Hm, pity.
There's just only like ten series I read weekly, so it's a pretty big hit if one of those is cancelled.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Snowless said:


> Hm, pity.
> There's just only like ten series I read weekly, so it's a pretty big hit if one of those is cancelled.



Check out these weekly battle series.
All are very readable in my opinion.

One Piece, Kingdom, Toriko, Magi, Tower of God (not a manga but it's a good weekly read), Nanatsu no Taizai, World Trigger, Tokyo Ghoul, and Kokushi Mousou.


----------



## Snowless (Jan 22, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Check out these weekly battle series.
> All are very readable in my opinion.
> 
> One Piece, Kingdom, Toriko, Magi, Tower of God (not a manga but it's a good weekly read), Nanatsu no Taizai, World Trigger, Tokyo Ghoul, and Kokushi Mousou.



You don't have to tell me to read One Piece, xD. I love that series; you should know that.

And I read Toriko, too. I haven't read it in a month or two, but I enjoy it and I'll pick it back up soon and just marathon the last few chapters.

I'm currently in the process of reading Magi, too, and I think I really enjoy that one. I love the setting and atmosphere. I'm not caught up, though.

Had difficulties getting into World Trigger when it began, but I suppose I could marathon it and see if I like it now.

And alright, thanks for the recommendations. I've heard good things about Kingdom and Tower of God from other people, too, so I might be more prone to start those first.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Snowless said:


> You don't have to tell me to read One Piece, xD. I love that series; you should know that.
> 
> And I read Toriko, too. I haven't read it in a month or two, but I enjoy it and I'll pick it back up soon and just marathon the last few chapters.
> 
> ...



I knew lol, I was just making general rec's for other people as well.

But I'd definitely put Nanatsu no Taizai high on your radar. It has a very fun and similar tone to early Dragon Ball, but with the insane power-levels and crazy battles that Toriko has. It's a damn good manga. It's also super popular on the forum right now as well.


----------



## Snowless (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah? I'm usually not a fan of crazy power levels and battles, and I actually consider that one of things I like least about Toriko, but I can give it a shot.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Snowless said:


> Yeah? I'm usually not a fan of crazy power levels and battles, and I actually consider that one of things I like least about Toriko, but I can give it a shot.



Well the battles aren't as big of a part of the manga as Toriko is. A lot of it is just fun adventureing. The comradery between the characters is very One Piece esque.
It starts off a bit rough, but picks up pretty quickly, and now is one of my favorite reads right now.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 24, 2014)

Well Chapter 7 had very unexpected developments. I liked it a lot and can't wait for the trans


----------



## ChronoDeus (Jan 24, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> 4 new series will start in Jump #11,12,13,and 14. So 4 series will end. It's pretty easy to say that those series ending will be Hachi, Koi no Cupid, Iron knight and Beelzebub.



Last round of cancellations, two series ended, and only Iron Knight started. So they only need to end three series.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 25, 2014)

ChronoDeus said:


> Last round of cancellations, two series ended, and only Iron Knight started. So they only need to end three series.



Huh... That is a good point.
But the issue is I don't see how this won't be cancelled as well.
I mean Hachi and Koi no Cupid are for sure axed.
And the pacing (and rankings) of Beelzebub's recent chapters make it obvious that it is forcing itself to end in the next few weeks as well.
And the Jump editors have begun placing Iron Knight in the bottom 5 and it hasn't even begun ranking yet. That's not a good sign at all. I mean not even Mutou Black was placed in the bottom 5 before its first ranking and it was such a huge bomb that it was axed after only 12 chapters.

I can't imagine why Jump would want a vacant spot in the magazine unless they are planning to bring back HxH alongside 4 new series.

EDIT: Kaizou from MH reminded me that Jump very often has a spot left open in the magazine so it isn't a big deal.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 25, 2014)

Nensense spoutting nonsense, again. Iron Knight hasn't even started ranking and it looks more promising than the others mentioned above. And no, Beelzebub isn't getting cancelled.


----------



## Rax (Jan 25, 2014)

He still thinks HxH is going to come back


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 25, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Nensense spoutting nonsense, again. Iron Knight hasn't even started ranking and it looks more promising than the others mentioned above. And no, Beelzebub isn't getting cancelled.



Bubsy boy, do you even know how to read? I clearly stated that Iron Knight hasn't started ranking but despite that Jump has already begun placing it in the bottom 5. That is a sign that it will guaranteed be axed.

And yes, Beelzebub is getting cancelled. It's painfully obvious to anybody who understands how Jump works and is currently reading the manga.



Red Hero said:


> He still thinks HxH is going to come back



It always comes back buddy boy.


----------



## OS (Jan 25, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Bubsy boy, do you even know how to read? I clearly stated that Iron Knight hasn't started ranking but despite that Jump has already begun placing it in the bottom 5. That is a sign that it will guaranteed be axed.
> 
> And yes, Beelzebub is getting cancelled. It's painfully obvious to anybody who understands how Jump works and is currently reading the manga.
> 
> ...



>responds to Red Hero


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 25, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> >responds to Red Hero



Just added him to it and set that sig up shortly afterwards.
I'm tired of dealing with his astounding ignorance in literally every subject matter.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 25, 2014)

Given your track record of failed predictions I think I don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 25, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Given your track record of failed predictions I think I don't have anything to worry about.



My track record of failed predictions? When it comes to Jump series getting cancelled or not my prediction have usually been spot-on buddy boy.
Not to mention everybody in the Otaku Shoten thread on MH knows that Beelzebub is going to end in a few weeks because its fucking obvious.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 25, 2014)

Boy, do you take anything people say at you as a provocation or what. Chill out dude, I'm merely pointing out what I've read of your posts so far, in this thread and others.

Still, for you to outright state a series that hasn't even started ranking and that so far is more solid and well built-up than any of the ones you mentioned above is a display of exacerbated arrogance.


----------



## Rax (Jan 25, 2014)

LawlOS.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 25, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Boy, do you take anything people say at you as a provocation or what. Chill out dude, I'm merely pointing out what I've read of your posts so far, in this thread and others.
> 
> Still, for you to outright state a series that hasn't even started ranking and that so far is more solid and well built-up than any of the ones you mentioned above is a display of exacerbated arrogance.



Are you dense?
JUMP DOES NOT USUALLY PLACE PRE-RANKED SERIES IN THE BOTTOM 5!
HOW ARE YOU NOT ABLE TO COMPREHEND WHY THIS IS NOT A GOOD THING FOR THE SERIES AND ONLY HAPPENS TO SERIES THAT ARE MASSIVE BOMBS?
Are you fucking new to Jump or something? Do you have any idea how the magazine works?


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 25, 2014)

Your thoughts are baseless. Trying reason with you is a loss of time, like talking with a brick wall.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 25, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Your thoughts are baseless. Trying reason with you is a loss of time, like talking with a brick wall.



How the fuck are my thoughts baseless cutie? Do you even know how Jump works? Do you know what comparing similar events are?
If anybody is a brick wall here it clearly isn't me.
I can't wait to laugh in your fucking face when the series get cancelled.
Oh god it will be fucking hilarious to see you squirm when you had the fucking gall to talk down to me and tell me I was wrong.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 25, 2014)

Ignore you is a better option rather than keep listening to your nonsense.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 25, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Ignore you is a better option rather than keep listening to your nonsense.



Cute.
You'll see when it comes down to it that I was right.
Just like always buddy.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 25, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> How the fuck are my thoughts baseless cutie? Do you even know how Jump works? Do you know what comparing similar events are?
> If anybody is a brick wall here it clearly isn't me.
> I can't wait to laugh in your fucking face when the series get cancelled.
> Oh god it will be fucking hilarious to see you squirm when you had the fucking gall to talk down to me and tell me I was wrong.



Even though I know you're right in this particular case, it's hilarious to see your jimmies rustled 

New guy gets some rep from me


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 25, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Even though I know you're right in this particular case, it's hilarious to see your jimmies rustled
> 
> New guy gets some rep from me



He isn't new.
He's a dupe of a banned user.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 25, 2014)

And... he snapped. Ok dude, I will give you the benefit of the doubt. But if you can't tell me with solid arguments why this series is getting cancelled according to you when it has yet to start ranking, I will think of you as nothing but an oportunist.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 25, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> And... he snapped. Ok dude, I will give you the benefit of the doubt. But if you can't tell me with solid arguments why this series is getting cancelled according to you when it has yet to start ranking, I will think of you as nothing but an oportunist.



Do you entirely lack reading comprehension?
I've already explained it cutie.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 26, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> He isn't new.
> He's a dupe of a banned user.



Well, if you know that, why are you getting so pissed off? It's clear he's out to rustle your jimmies


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 26, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Well, if you know that, why are you getting so pissed off? It's clear he's out to rustle your jimmies



Thank goodness, I thought no one would notice. And why are you so happy


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 26, 2014)

Rica X Knight is now my OTP
















That is all


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 26, 2014)

I would suggest you not medle me with that dude there.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 26, 2014)

And I, in turn, would suggest you completely ignore me as you responding to my joke comment only makes me wanna do it more

Had you simply said, "Lol" you would have effectively cockblocked me. And that's never fun.

But BACK ON TOPIC, does anyone have the trans for chapter 7, or did I miss the post?


----------



## Rax (Jan 26, 2014)

Stop posting until the chapter comes out.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 26, 2014)

Nothing yet, but you can check this post back tomorrow and maybe I will have added a link to the translation.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 26, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if they dropped the series because its obviously going to be canned.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 28, 2014)

Chapter 7 raw
the first having clearly been intended to seriously wound/kill him


----------



## rajin (Feb 14, 2014)

*Iron Knight 10 Raw : 1 double page joined.*

*Link*


----------



## Breadman (Feb 24, 2014)

Looks like it hasn't gotten canned. 

Quite happy too, while some of the dialogues can be considered "cheesy" given the whole justice theme and friendship, it's still enjoyable enough for me to pick up and read. The artstyle could use some improvement in some areas, but I like it. Doesn't give off a cluttered feeling which is nice, and the iron knight looks beastly. 

Overall, 7.5/10


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 28, 2014)

OK, I'm starting to like it. I mean, the slab of iron he uses as a weapon (say it with me now, "DRAGON SLAYER!") is an auto-plus in my book. Still wish it had the same atmosphere as the One-Shot, but it's getting there. But now I'm hoping my prediction is wrong and this series avoids cancelation.

EDIT: I just read the Raw of Chapter 12 and holy shit I want a trans NAO


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 13, 2014)

Can we talk about how good this is?


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 13, 2014)

Like seriously. This kid is a potential old guy badass if he keeps it up.


----------



## Tayimus (Mar 14, 2014)

Not gonna lie, putting aside the first chapter, Teppei (I think that's his name) is becoming quite likable


----------



## rajin (Mar 14, 2014)

*Iron Knight 14 Raw*

*Chapter out*


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 19, 2014)

New chapter is out.
Link removed

Pretty good tactics from the commander. About the ending, all I can say is:


----------



## rajin (Mar 20, 2014)

*Iron Knight 15 Raw*

*Veritas Pimping Project*


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 28, 2014)

Why did the series have to end like this?  It had a lot of potential.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 28, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> Why did the series have to end like this?  It had a lot of potential.



Most likely it didn't have enough lol's and panty shots for the average japanese reader, smh.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 28, 2014)

Any idea what the text at the end says?

NOTE: Iron Knight probably wasn't "JUMP" enough for its readers (and the editors).  That's what someone at Shueisha said to Hajime when he brought Attack on Titan to Weekly Shounen Jump.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 25, 2014)

Volume 2 cover


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 25, 2014)

Main Female posing in the MC's crotch...

No wonder this was cancelled.  This isn't Shonen Jump material.  SJ would rather have their males going after other males, or having no interest in either gender, and have their females be dumb as hell.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 25, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Main Female posing in the MC's crotch...
> 
> No wonder this was cancelled.  This isn't Shonen Jump material.  SJ would rather have their males going after other males, or having no interest in either gender, and have their females be dumb as hell.



The series was cancelled because it wasn't very good, not because it was too edgy or any shit like that.


----------



## Rax (Jun 25, 2014)

Bitch, the series was fine


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 25, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Bitch, the series was fine



Lol, not it wasn't.
The art was bad, the characters were 1 dimensional, the pacing was weird, and it was way too tonally inconsistent.


----------



## Rax (Jun 25, 2014)

It was easily better than most of the shit currently in WSJ.

Nisekoi is doing really well and all that manga has going on for it is cute girls doing cute things.

And the art was fine.

It was way better than HxH's art for one.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 25, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> It was easily better than most of the shit currently in WSJ.
> 
> Nisekoi is doing really well and all that manga has going on for it is cute girls doing cute things.
> 
> ...



You're wrong, but that's okay.


----------



## Rax (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm right.

Nisekoi is doing really well, it has practically no plot.

And HxH's art is shit in comparison to Iron Knight's.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 25, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> The series was cancelled because it wasn't very good, not because it was too edgy or any shit like that.



You seriously took time out to answer what _should have_ been an obvious joke...?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 30, 2014)

Volume 3 cover


----------

